# Is Comcast the answer?



## madcratebuilder (Sep 9, 2010)

I have been reading the slow receiver issues here and on other forums for several months. I've had the same hr21-200 for about two years, works fine most of the time. I had slow issues at certain times of the day, but over all I could live with it.

Five days ago with zero changes to anything A/V related the hr21 would lock up and not respond to any remote commands. I do the standard push the restart and find it now takes about 25 min to reboot. 30 min after reboot it locks up. This time I unplug at the outlet and again it's a 25 min reboot.

Runs Ok for a hour, locks up. So I start checking on here and while I'm online the hr21 reboots itself. Runs 30-60 min and reboots itself. It does this four or five times and then on it's own, no input from me, it runs a scan disk. Finds and repairs 181 errors. Restarts and runs 2 hours and locks and reboots. This reboot goes on for two days.

I've cleared nvram, followed all the tips on native mode and so on and so worth. I finally unplugged the unit and let it rest 12hrs. Yesterday AM I plugged it back in and it did the normal cold boot, maybe only 15 min this time. It appears to be working better. It is very slow on accepting commands from the remote and then slow completing these commands. It has reset itself one time in the past 24 hrs, instead of ever hour like it was.
My non HD receiver runs great.

Is it time to go with Comcast? Well D ever get the software ironed out?

I've been a satisfied customer for years, but I'm getting tried of the resets and the lack of intelligent CS.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Comcasts DVRs here in the SE are clumsy. Poor UI. And the monthly is higher than Directv.

From your current description, it reads like the HD is failing. Considering the HR21 was introduced in 2007 (I think) your scan errors and lock up etc indicates a HD in early stages of failure.

If you had an HR24, you'd be very pleased with the speed. H25's are even better but are non-DVRs.

There isn't any CSR that can promise you and HR24! While they can promise but can't deliver. No matter what. Don't let them tell you otherwise. You can order a HR34 but while fast still some s/w nuances since its new. That's an HMC on the order form.

If you want to stick with Directv and want a faster DVR, the HR24 from a retailer is your best bet and if you want 5 tuners and don't mind a s/w glitch or two, then the HR34 from Directv or online/retail are your choices.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I would call and have them replace your DVR. If they say no raise hell until someone does replace it. Sounds like more trouble than the 'normal' bad-software troubles.

The Comcast DVRs that I have used are pretty darn slow but they at least respond to the remote control consistently. They have small hard drives and are generally a pain to use... I guess I'd have to say Comcast is probably not the answer - at least when I had it. Maybe worth some comments from people in your area on how the DVRs are working today. 

DirecTV will no doubt improve the software from its current state of crapness but will they ever get it ironed out? Probably not... Since the release of the HR2X series they go in circles - I doubt that will change unless there is some kind of management shake-up at DirecTV.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mike Greer said:


> I would call and have them replace your DVR. If they say no raise hell until someone does replace it. Sounds like more trouble than the 'normal' bad-software troubles.


I second that recommendation. If you end up with a CSR that won't order a replacement I'd hang up, call back and say CANCEL when asked what you want. This gets you to customer renention, which can do more then the regular CSR's. Just give them the facts on what's been happening with your receiver, tell them that the regular CSR wouldn't replace it and while you would like to keep DIRECTV if this isn't resolved you might need to switch to Comcast.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

If Comcast is the answer, you're asking the wrong question! :sure:


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Certainly isnt the answer here. We dont have them as an option.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

madcratebuilder said:


> Is it time to go with Comcast? Well D ever get the software ironed out?
> 
> I've been a satisfied customer for years, but I'm getting tried of the resets and the lack of intelligent CS.


If you go to Comcast, get a Tivo Premier or Elite as your DVR. If the speed of the premier is to slow for you in HD mode, you can toggle it back to SD GUI, and its fast.

Another option would be to upgrade to a HR24 or HR34, if you dont mind another 2 yr commit. You can get them from Solid Signal and others.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

If comcast is the answer i have no idea what the question is.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> If comcast is the answer i have no idea what the question is.


I don't think Comcrap is The Answer to Any Question you might have!!! :lol:


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

I would go without television of any kind before going back to ComCrap.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

You've got a dvr HDD most likely going bad, if you want to associate that with other issues thats fine, but all you need to do is call and get it replaced.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

madcratebuilder said:


> I have been reading the slow receiver issues here and on other forums for several months. I've had the same hr21-200 for about two years, works fine most of the time. I had slow issues at certain times of the day, but over all I could live with it.
> 
> Five days ago with zero changes to anything A/V related the hr21 would lock up and not respond to any remote commands. I do the standard push the restart and find it now takes about 25 min to reboot. 30 min after reboot it locks up. This time I unplug at the outlet and again it's a 25 min reboot.
> 
> ...


I had very similar issues with one of my HR22's and it just kept getting worse. My other HR22 worked fine. I ran all the diagnostics test and then a "technical" csr had me run some of them again. It never showed anything wrong with the hard drive, but I'm rather certain that's what it was.

CSR wouldn't swap it for a new one, but wanted to send a tech out for $60. Wasn't interested in that, so I went to retention and used it as an opportunity to get the HR34. Had an offer on line for a free HD DVR, so asked him about getting an HR34. He gave me the HR34 for free in exchange for turning in my HR22 and agreeing to another 2 yr commitment. I gladly did that and love the HR34.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, call Retention Dept. as you probably have a Bad Hard Drive as your DVR is getting on in years and they can do things for you that the Regular CSR can't or won't do.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

dcowboy7 said:


> If comcast is the answer i have no idea what the question is.


If the question is why is CSNPhilly not on DirecTV, the answer is Comcast.

If the question is why was Versus pulled from DirecTV from August 2009 until March 2010, the answer is Comcast.

There are probably a few other questions where the answer is Comcast, but they all show the dark side of Comcast.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Why not buy an HR24? 

And as a former Comcast sub I can safely state that they are not the answer. Stay away. Far away.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

Just out of curiosity I called Comcast wow its expensive, i have internet/phone I wanted to see what it would cost to add 2 HD/DVR's(16.95 per box) and asked about HBO/Showtime, they have some one year $10 per month deal but after that they go to 15.99 each(all premiums are 15.99). After being at a house that has Comcast this past weekend the only plus with Comcast in there On demand, it is nice to just play something w/o having to download it


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The Comcast DVR is garbage. What you get is going to be Russian roulette. You could end up with anything from 120GB to 320GB DVR. If you get "Anyroom DVR" you might get a 500GB DVR. Keep in mind cable delivers signals as MPEG2. So it takes twice as much space to save a program vs DirecTV's MPEG4 (in HD). 

If you have a Motorola based headend, the only feature you get over DirecTV is the ability to manage your series links, to do lists and priorities from the web. You can program DirecTV to record from the web (or app) but not manage the recordings - yet...

You may get a few more basic HD channels with Comcast - even a CSN Sportsnet that DirecTV is not allowed to carry (if your in that region). However say goodbye to the extra HD screens of premiums (HBO, Max, Sho, Starz). Also the channel numbering is crazy. HD channels all over the place in strange numbered locations. Don't expect to type in a simple channel number (like 3) and see it in HD. You have to go WAY up in the dial to get it in HD. If you use their equipment you can get a convoluted "watch in HD" prompt... but guaranteed the wife and kids aren't going to hit the OK button to switch to the 3 or 4 HD digit channel number.

The DVR software is horrible. Looks like a 4th grader designed it... and it's looked that way since 2001. Its terribly antiquated. Get a third party DVR setup if you must get Comcast. Windows Media Center with a cable card tuner or Tivo Premier XL4 (4 tuner). Tivo extenders are coming this summer to retail. Comcast is releasing an update so the Premier can tap into it's On Demand offerings.

The price is expensive. May be reasonable the first year with promo deals, but watch the fine print. They also increase rates every year (like every other provider), but they seem to increase the largest percentage. If you have a lot of TV's to power, the set top boxes are expensive. If you can spend the initial investment costs for a third party DVR, the cable card fee is much cheaper than a full Comcast box. Keep in mind the Tivo fees though too (if you go that route).

DirecTV knows about the sluggishness of these receivers. They are working to address that. The next software update will see a little bit of improvement. I think the software release after that will be a little faster as well. Maybe as it goes it will get quicker as the programmers get accustomed to the new HD UI code.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Keep in mind cable delivers signals as MPEG2. So it takes twice as much space to save a program vs DirecTV's MPEG4 (in HD).





> You may get a few more basic HD channels with Comcast - even a CSN Sportsnet that DirecTV is not allowed to carry (if your in that region).





> Also the channel numbering is crazy. HD channels all over the place in strange numbered locations.


Good post. Certainly agree with you to get your own Tivo if using Comcast. I get a $2.50 credit each month for having my own.

Mpeg2 recording doesnt take up twice the space. A two hour recording in Mpeg4 at a bitrate of 13 takes about 7 GB on my system, and a Comcast mpeg2 recording takes about 10 GB.

Here we get a LOT more basic HD channels, and for that matter, a LOT more channels in SD that DirecTv doesnt carry at all. The Encores, and channels from the HD Extra Pack are included in my basic subscription package.

Our HD channels are set up exactly like DirecTv... 1000-1100 Locals, 1100-1200 News, 1200-1400 General Interest, etc. Makes it pretty easy. SD channels are still all below 1000.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Comcast is a bunch of thieving crooks,i have them for internet,when i switched to high speed internet 20 down,3 up they told me one thing and i am paying another and it keeps going up every month.

I am getting ready to call the Mayor's office an find out why we can't get something else. 

Every time i call and complain they say i can get a better deal whit the triple play if i dump the dish,i just tell it is not going to happen.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Good post. Certainly agree with you to get your own Tivo if using Comcast. I get a $2.50 credit each month for having my own.
> 
> Mpeg2 recording doesnt take up twice the space. A two hour recording in Mpeg4 at a bitrate of 13 takes about 7 GB on my system, and a Comcast mpeg2 recording takes about 10 GB.


Yeah I guess I did exaggerate much. Thanks! Still MPEG2 takes up a little more space. That can be a big difference if you store a lot of recordings on the hard drive.



Davenlr said:


> Our HD channels are set up exactly like DirecTv... 1000-1100 Locals, 1100-1200 News, 1200-1400 General Interest, etc. Makes it pretty easy. SD channels are still all below 1000.


Thats nice... more organized than around here. Though I'd prefer it be the other way around 2-100 Locals in HD, 100-200 News in HD, 200-400 General Interest in HD... etc... then 1000+ the SD versions. After years of habit, its just more common to start at channel 2 and then channel surf from that point. If the HD's are in the 1000's, you'll never see them. I see a lot of woman, children and older folks get this wrong. I feel bad for them because they pay extra for HD equipment and they purchased a nice HDTV, but they are on the "wrong channel". At least with DirecTV you can hide SD Duplicates and there's no "dual line up" to remember. I don't think I would ever go back to cable unless this one fundamental flaw in the channel numbering scheme is corrected. I don't care how many more HD channels my cable provider offers. The wife won't ever put the right channel number on (or set the right channel to record for that matter). I'll take DirecTV's simplicity any day.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Have you tried a system test of your HR-21? If you get a diagnostic code of 14, 15 or 21, then your hard drive is dead or dying and your HR21 will be replaced.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

cypherx said:


> What you get is going to be Russian roulette.


This isn't the case with DIRECTV?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Newshawk said:


> Have you tried a system test of your HR-21? If you get a diagnostic code of 14, 15 or 21, then your hard drive is dead or dying and your HR21 will be replaced.


Connecting your HR to the Internet may accomplish this goal as well and it may allow you to avoid having to browbeat a CSR into submission.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

Mike Greer said:


> I would call and have them replace your DVR. If they say no raise hell until someone does replace it. Sounds like more trouble than the 'normal' bad-software troubles.


This is what I'm thinking. DirecTV is good at retaining subscribers and I'd figure it would not be a pain in the a** &#8230; especially with a bad receiver. But, it will probably trigger another two-year agreement.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Comcast is horrible. If you need a switch go to Dish, they are pretty damn great IMO. Or FIOS if it's in your area. But never comcast.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

cypherx said:


> You may get a few more basic HD channels with Comcast - even a CSN Sportsnet that DirecTV is not allowed to carry (if your in that region). However say goodbye to the extra HD screens of premiums (HBO, Max, Sho, Starz). Also the channel numbering is crazy. HD channels all over the place in strange numbered locations. Don't expect to type in a simple channel number (like 3) and see it in HD. You have to go WAY up in the dial to get it in HD. If you use their equipment you can get a convoluted "watch in HD" prompt... but guaranteed the wife and kids aren't going to hit the OK button to switch to the 3 or 4 HD digit channel number.


I figure it went like this: In the late-1990s/early-2000s Comcast got its act together on SD digital programming. The suites of Discovery, MTV, A&E, you name it. Then, in the last couple years of the decade, Comcast did not prepare for the launchings of high-definition programming. So, it put the likes of A&E HD, Fox Sports HD, Comedy Central HD, HBO HD, MTV HD _anywhere_. And, a number years later, it is still a mess.

I wonder if it would cost Comcast too much to have a setup like DirecTV and Dish Network. Where it could assign the SDs and HDs of, say, USA Network to the same number.


----------



## btk89 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's NEVER time to switch to Comcast. We had it for years and directv is Sooo much better!


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

The answer to the question "Whose default boxes make DirecTV's boxes look lightning fast?" would be Comcast. Comcast is tolerable with Tivo boxes with cablecards, though there is a Tivo fee in addition to the Comcast fee. I agree that you just need to get a new box, whatever it takes.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

APB101 said:


> I figure it went like this: In the late-1990s/early-2000s Comcast got its act together on SD digital programming. The suites of Discovery, MTV, A&E, you name it. Then, in the last couple years of the decade, Comcast did not prepare for the launchings of high-definition programming. So, it put the likes of A&E HD, Fox Sports HD, Comedy Central HD, HBO HD, MTV HD _anywhere_. And, a number years later, it is still a mess.
> 
> I wonder if it would cost Comcast too much to have a setup like DirecTV and Dish Network. Where it could assign the SDs and HDs of, say, USA Network to the same number.


Yeah I dunno. The ONLY cable provider I've seen auto-map HD channels is Cablevision. http://optimum.com/hd_lineup.jsp

The others either you have to know where to go to get the HD, or they put some stupid button you have to click on. 9 times out of 10 the uneducated don't even push OK on that "Watch in HD" button.

DirecTV FTW!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

cypherx said:


> If the HD's are in the 1000's, you'll never see them. I see a lot of woman, children and older folks get this wrong. I feel bad for them because they pay extra for HD equipment and they purchased a nice HDTV, but they are on the "wrong channel".


I dont know, I hide all the SD channels that have HD copies, and I always start at 1000 when I channel surf. That is on a Tivo though. I havent ever used a Comcast DVR. I did have a Comcast HD cablebox though, and if you selected the SD channel which has an HD counterpart, the box did pop up a message saying "Hit SELECT to tune to the HD version, Exit to watch the SD version" or something to that effect. DirecTvs method is more elegant than either Tivo or Comcast.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

APB101 said:


> I figure it went like this: In the late-1990s/early-2000s Comcast got its act together on SD digital programming. The suites of Discovery, MTV, A&E, you name it. Then, in the last couple years of the decade, Comcast did not prepare for the launchings of high-definition programming. So, it put the likes of A&E HD, Fox Sports HD, Comedy Central HD, HBO HD, MTV HD _anywhere_. And, a number years later, it is still a mess.
> 
> I wonder if it would cost Comcast too much to have a setup like DirecTV and Dish Network. Where it could assign the SDs and HDs of, say, USA Network to the same number.


some areas are real bad and back in the day then they moved some channels from analog to digital they had to give them new numbers.

Also you had cases where a channel had a both a analog and a digital number.

Also digital started back when it was still TCI or AT&T cable.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

How come there are no recommendations the new Tivo DVR? It seemed all we heard for years was how badly D* needed to get back with Tivo, and now it seems that nobody cares that they have. I haven't really heard anything (pro or con) since they hit the market. Does anyone have one? Do they like it? Are they suffering the same issues as the D* DVR's?

Btw, Comcast is NEVER the answer...


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

ajc68 said:


> How come there are no recommendations the new Tivo DVR? It seemed all we heard for years was how badly D* needed to get back with Tivo, and now it seems that nobody cares that they have. I haven't really heard anything (pro or con) since they hit the market. Does anyone have one? Do they like it? Are they suffering the same issues as the D* DVR's?
> 
> Btw, Comcast is NEVER the answer...


I think the problem is that the Tivo is essentially the HD Tivo from the old days that does MPEG4. No MRV is a deal breaker for many/most I would think.

I know someone has one but not many - check the DIRECTV DVR with TiVo Discussion discussion here: Tivo

Last I read through there it didn't suffer from unexplained lunch breaks/dropping remote command and general pain-in-the-butt use the HR22 suffers from. And the hardware is supposedly the same as the HR22...


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

I once read the following quote about Comcast:



> I hate Comcast with the fire of 10,000 suns.


That about sums up my experience and views on them. Work with D* to get another DVR, even if it means threatening to leave and getting retention to help.


----------



## madcratebuilder (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks to all for reminding me about Comcast and the problems of cable TV. I am fuming over the Comcast internet bill, a 28% this month and no increase in service. I've looked into over service but I use to much bandwidth. I understand prices well always go up, I just wish my retirement income when up with it. 

After I made this post two weeks ago my hr21 started working much better. I removed all recorded programing and all scheduled programs. The hr21 ran OK, abit slow but acceptable. Thinking it may be the hard drive I installed a new 3TB external drive. It ran the same. It has been running OK for two weeks now.

This morning I find the hr21 is locked. I reboot and it locks with in 5 min. Reboot, locks, reboot locks. On reboot number four and it's been stable for about a hour. I see I have a new firmware

I may buy a new receiver if that's the best option. Other than the problem with the hr21 I'm happy with the service.

Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

madcratebuilder said:


> This morning I find the hr21 is locked. I reboot and it locks with in 5 min. Reboot, locks, reboot locks. On reboot number four and it's been stable for about a hour. I see I have a new firmware


If it's locking up after the new firmware I'd recommend just calling DIRECTV and seeing they'll replace it. If it's a leased receiver it shouldn't cost you anything except maybe a shipping charge and it won't cause a new 2 year commitment.


----------



## madcratebuilder (Sep 9, 2010)

After four reboots over a three hour period this AM it is working at a normal (slow) speed. The guide is faster and channel changes are slower.:eek2:

Looking at upgrade to hr23


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

madcratebuilder said:


> Looking at upgrade to hr23


Dont waste your time. HR24 would be the answer.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Only real difference between 21 and 23 is larger hard drive and in a non SWM setup, no bbc's needed. No speed increases like with the 24. But DirecTV will send whatever.


----------



## madcratebuilder (Sep 9, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Dont waste your time. HR24 would be the answer.


Yes sir. I've been looking at what's available. I can buy a leased? hr24 for about $150. Is the hr24 3D compatible.

What's this Home Media Center HD DVR I see at Directs site?

I've step away from the A/V world to pursue other interests and I have been left behind. So many new options.:eek2:

I see I need to get the sat box online, I have a e'net cable close that is not being used since I went all wireless. My B-ray and 3D TV are online wireless. I just never considered doing the satellite box.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You can order a leased unit from a site like Solid Signal. It would not be a replacement of defective, so would have a 2 year contract. All HR DVRs are 3D compatible except the HR20. The HMC is the HR34, 5 tuners. It does require a SWM setup, one coax line coming to it off the dish.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

madcratebuilder said:


> What's this Home Media Center HD DVR I see at Directs site?


In addition to dpeters info, the HR34 is basically an HR24 with three extra tuners, and double the storage space as the HR24. Both are comparably fast. The HR34 also offers Picture in Picture. The HR34 also allows you to plug in an ethernet cable to supply internet access to all available DirecTv internet capable boxes without needing a separate internet connection kit.

As dpeters stated, all the newest DirecTv boxes require a single wire multiswitch LNB or external switch. Those models would he the HR34 (HMC) and H25 receiver.


----------



## madcratebuilder (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, looks like a hr24 well fill my needs.

Well the hr24 plug and play with the current hr21 cabling?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

madcratebuilder said:


> Thanks guys, looks like a hr24 well fill my needs.
> 
> Well the hr24 plug and play with the current hr21 cabling?


yep


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Yes I had Comcast and as the old saying says the grass is not always greener on the other side. I will be back to Comcast after my year is up with DIRECTV. The pic quality is better with Comcast and more HD on local and national not just sports and BS real channels that people watch.The DVR is easy to use and pretty fast. I will be back with Comcast!!!


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

btk89 said:


> It's NEVER time to switch to Comcast. We had it for years and directv is Sooo much better!


+1

Cant speak about other areas of the country, but here in Philly, Comcast nickel and dimes people with all their fees. I have to give FIOS credit, even though I feel their HD service isnt as good as D's is, they do offer very good triple play bundle pricing. Comcast triple play pricing doesnt even seem like new customer pricing after all the frees are tabulated.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

swissin said:


> I will be back to Comcast after my year is up with DIRECTV.


DIRECTV hasn't had 12 month commitments for some time now. HD or DVR installations have been 24 months for a few years now. SD receiver installations were 18 months up until recently but are now also 24 months.

I would suggest you confirm the length of your programming commitment before you burn any bridges.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

I had looked at alternatives during the pre 0x5c8 firmware (about the last three months) and discovered:
Time Warner Cable - poor PQ and fairly high cost
Cin Bell Fioptics - even with a bundle, very expensive and lots of complaints
Dish - I was paying most attention to this, since they were offering a compelling package to switch to them, and I don't really need DirecTicket or other sports stuff prevalent on DTV. I had all but decided to take the bait if the last firmware hadn't magically restored my HR-20...now I'm glad I didn't


----------



## madcratebuilder (Sep 9, 2010)

I had Dish for two years and was not happy, mostly the business practices, bait and switch. Billing issues often.

Direct was upfront about cost, increases have not been out of line. I've been happy for about seven years now. I had my original box replaced because of a failure about three years ago with the current hr21.

When I sign in to my Direc t online account I see a Customer Loyalty Offer. I can get a hr24 shipped for $20 and 2 years agreement.


This morning my hr21 is batty crazy, locks and reboots ever 30 minutes. After reboot it well accept commands from the remote for maybe 10 minutes then stops accepting commands. 20 min later it reboots.

I'm not happy about paying $4 a day for this.


It's time to call CS, I'm dreading this as I may not stay composed. Wish me luck.



ETA: Call to CS went well. The customer loyalty offer is a hr24 and I was told if it is not, I have fourteen days to to return it (can not activate) and I'm not under the two year obligation. Seems fair to me, worst case is I'm out $40 in shipping cost. I'll gamble that amount.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

If Comcrap is the answer, I don't want to know the question...


----------



## scubasteve (Oct 6, 2008)

All of the companies have pro's and con's. Those change from year to year. Some years one vendor will get it right and the others play catch up. The next year someone else gets it right...

For every person who hates D there is one who loves them, same goes for Dish, Comcast, Brighthouse etc. One could spend a life time reading threads and never find enough compelling information to make the jump.

There are so many threads of folks leaving one company for the next only to return to what they were familiar with. 

We all get what we pay for - everyone wants to spend as little as possible - the flip side is the studios want more money and they get what they want most of the time. After the CEO's line their pockets whats left goes to running the company. R&D, software development, and testing teams are not staffed as they should be in many industries including this one.

At least when you call D you get a US based agent 99% of the time. And they are getting better every day.

The real question isn't "is xxxxx the answer". The real question is what made you start to think about switching to someone else. Once you answer that then you need only find the vendor that solves that problem.

-s


----------

